# My first buck



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

I've only been hunting a couple of years, but got lucky and drew a mulie buck tag this year. I got this guy out in the Badlands opening weekend. He's a 6x4, and weighed in at 150lbs dressed.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice deer.......... Good job..... :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats...

That is one heck of a mulie.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats,,,,nice looking mule deer,,,,,,,,,


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Hell of a first deer bud, nicely done!


----------



## deiussum (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mikekk (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice deer...way to go. Never took a mule deer. How's the eating? Nice start to your hunting career.


----------

